# Erfahrungen mit Beckhoff



## MSB (11 Dezember 2010)

Hallo Leute,

Ich habe in jüngerer Zeit ein paar zunkünftige Projekte auf den Tisch bekommen,
welche ganz oberflächlich funktionell ziemlich auf Beckhoff zugeschnitten wären,
also ein paar Achsen Antriebstechnik, auch Applikationserfahrung ist im Vertriebsbüro vorhanden (in meinem Fall Nürnberg).

Nun hört man sich ja, bevor man sich auf eine neue Steuerung einlässt, ein wenig im Bekannten/Kollegenkreis um, ob das was taugt.

Hier nun mein Problem:
Da waren Aussagen von hervorragend, bis der größte Sch... und noch schlimmer als viele andere dabei.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Controllfreak (11 Dezember 2010)

Hallo,

mache keine Antriebstechnik mit Beckhoff aber vielleicht kann ich trotzdem meine Senf dazugeben.

Ich fand die Einarbeitung in TwinCat relativ schwierig, es gibt zwar eine recht umfangreiche Onlinehilfe (infosys). Aber die first steps musste ich mir selber beibringen, deshalb würde ich eine Schulung bei Beckhoff empfehlen. Ich habe selber an keiner Schulung teilgenommen, deshalb kann ich nichts über die Qualität sagen.

Der Support könnte etwas besser sein, aber nach meiner Erfahrung sind die Leute im Vertriebsbüro rect gute Ansprechpartner.

Produktankündigen werden gerne mal verschoben.

Aber im Großen und Ganzen habe ich gute Erfahrungen mit Beckhoff.


----------



## Norton (11 Dezember 2010)

*Beckhoff*

Hallo,
Beckhoff ist zwar wenn man NUR Siemens kennt etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig,
wenn man aber erst mal klargekommen ist, merkt man schnell das vieles doch einfacher geht als beim grossen "S"
Ich, wir sind mit Beckhoff, Codesys eigentlich ganz zufrieden.

 gruss
    Norton


----------



## MSB (11 Dezember 2010)

Zu mir noch als Info:
Ich kenn bei weitem nicht nur Siemens.

Codesys (mit Wago) kenne ich recht gut, mit Panasonic, Mitsubishi, Rockwell, hatte ich auch schon div. Projekte,
also vom Programmieren ansich her mach ich mir mal nicht allzuviele Sorgen.

Mir geht es hier vor allem um die Punkte:
Qualität
Support
Stabilität der Software
Probleme/Bugs in Software, bzw. den Bibliotheken von Beckhoff/TwinCat ansich
Funktioniert das was verkauft wird, von Anfang an mehr oder weniger Problemlos,
oder ist gerade bei Neuprodukten mit Problemen zu rechnen, kennt man ja auch von div. Herstellern ...
Im Prinzip: Würdet ihr Beckhoff nach euren Erfahrungen jederzeit einsetzen, oder nur wenns sein muss?

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## drfunfrock (11 Dezember 2010)

1) Twincat funktioniert einwandfrei. 
2) Twincat ist leicht zu erlernen. 
3) Da alles gemäss nach Standart programmiert wird, gibt auch keine Einschränkungen.
4) Sogar Datenbanken kannst du per ODBC-Interface bedienen. (Zyklisches Logging oder Werte bei Bedarf speichern oder lesen. )
5) Der Support ist meinerseits, meistens an meinen Fragen gescheitert. Ich habe mir eben nicht die typische Fachsprache angeeignet. 
6) Bei EtherCat muss man sich über die Busgeschwindigkeit keinerlei Sorgen machen.


----------



## StructuredTrash (12 Dezember 2010)

Wir sind vor 2 Jahren auf Beckhoff umgestiegen und haben mittlerweile um die 15 Steuerungen im Einsatz.

Die Echtzeitleistung der Rechner und des EtherCat-Feldbusses kann überzeugen. Ich habe eine Anlage mit je 300 vorwiegend binären Ein- und Ausgängen am EtherCat. Daneben steuert der Rechner an die 40 Frequenzumrichter und Servoregler über eine CanOpen-Masterklemme. Das Steuerungsprogramm läuft in einem Zykluszeitraster von 1 ms, wovon es etwa 350 µs benötigt. Das Ganze mit einer 1 GHz-Celeron-CPU, die ja lange nicht das Ende der Fahnenstange darstellt.

Die Steuerungen laufen recht zuverlässig, bis auf 2 Phänomene, für die ich bis heute keine Erklärung habe.
1) Zu Anfang hatten wir Probleme mit RJ45-Steckverbindungen in der Anlage, als Folge öfter mal EtherCat-Ausfälle. Da gab es den einen oder anderen Buskoppler, der nach Beheben des Fehlers seinen Dienst nicht wieder aufnehmen wollte. Also Gerät getauscht - alles läuft wieder, danach zum Spass noch mal das alte Gerät eingebaut - funktioniert auch. Da kratzt man sich schon am Kopf.
2) Ein ähnliches Erlebnis hatte ich mit einem CX-Rechner, den böse Elektriker durch ständiges Aus-/Einschalten des Hauptschalters laufend beim Booten unterbrochen hatten. Der Rechner hat daraufhin sein Betriebssystem vom Compact Flash gelöscht, was ich ihm auch nicht übel genommen habe. Schon eher, dass er auch mit einem neu geschriebenen CF nicht laufen wollte. Und erst recht, dass er anschliessend bei mir im Büro wieder problemlos funktionierte.

Die Jungs von der Support-Hotline sind ziemlich schnell am Ende ihres Lateins. Wenn sie dann in der Technik nachfragen müssen, lässt die Antwort schon mal ein paar Tage auf sich warten. Und anfangen kann man mit ihr oft auch nichts, weil der Support das Problem nicht mal richtig verstanden hat.
Das technische Wissen des Vertriebs ist dagegen erfreulich hoch. Dort hat man mir bisher immer helfen können, entweder persönlich, oder indem man mir genau den Ansprechpartner vermittelte, den ich brauchte.

Die Software läuft sehr stabil. Bei Automationsaufgaben Microsoft mit im Boot zu haben, ist zunächst natürlich beunruhigend. Tatsächlich läuft Windows aber unter der Kontrolle von TwinCat und schiesst dabei nicht quer.

Schwachstellen in der Software gibt es schon, da hat Beckhoff genauso Leichen im Keller liegen wie andere Hersteller auch. Unüberwindbare Hindernisse gab es jedoch bislang nicht, für einen bereits von anderen Herstellern leidgeprüften Anwender wohl kein wirkliches Problem.
Neue Hardware hat bis jetzt immer funktioniert, auch wenn die Einbindung in das Entwicklungssystem manchmal etwas provisorisch anmutet und man befürchten muss, dass sich daran wohl auch nichts mehr ändern wird.

Mein Fazit: Beckhoff ist vielleicht nicht viel besser als andere, aber schneller. Mir macht es jedenfalls auch nach 2 Jahren noch Spass, damit zu arbeiten.


----------



## drfunfrock (12 Dezember 2010)

Was die SPS wirklich belastet, ist, wenn du per ADS-Programm Variablen für z.B. ein HMI-Programm abfragst.


----------



## Chräshe (12 Dezember 2010)

Hallo Allerseits,


ich durfte außer Beckhoff auch noch Mitsubishi und Siemens kennen lernen.
Von allen dreien ist mir Beckhoff inzwischen am liebsten. Was bei den Projekten eingesetzt wird, kommt jedoch immer auf den Kontext an.  

Zunächst mal, was mit bei Beckhoff besonders positiv aufgefallen ist:



Die Installation der     Entwicklungsumgebung TwinCAT erfolgt in weniger als 5 Minuten!
Da     ist wirklich alles dabei, was im Normalfall benötigt wird.     Höchstens zusätzliche lizenzpflichtige Bibliotheken     und Erweiterungen     müssen separat installiert werden.
 

Die Antriebstechnik ist komplett     mit in das System integriert. Man benötigt keine zusätzliche     Software oder Kabel und Adapter, um zum Beispiel die AX5000-     Servoverstärker in Betrieb zu nehmen. 
 

Die integrierte VISU ist verfügt     nicht über viel Schnicknack, ist dafür aber einfach zu handhaben.     Man hat den vollen Zugriff auf alle Variablen, ohne ständig etwas     synchronisieren zu müssen.
 

Wenn irgend welche Werte     protokolliert werden müssen, lässt sich das recht einfach     umsetzen. Es können dafür Standard USB-Sicks verwendet werden,     oder das man schreibt das Logfile direkt auf einen Server im     Netzwerk.
 

Auch wenn eine kleiner IPC der     CX-Reihe nicht viel billiger ist als eine 315CPU von Siemens,     bekommt man deutlich mehr fürs Geld.
 

Nicht so toll:



Um auf den IPC gewisse Daten auf     der Steuerung remanent zu speichern, gibt es mehrere Lösungen. 
1)     Den Einsatz einer USV – die man leider nicht  umsonst     bekommt...
2) die Benutzung vom NOVRAM,     welcher mit dem ständigen lesen und schreiben stark die CPU     belastet...
3) oder die Deklaration als Persistent und Benutzung     des Bausteins „WritePersistentData“     - was einen gewissen zusätzlichen Programmieraufwand     bedeutet...

In der Misere bekommt man schon mal Sehnsucht,     nach den guten alten Datenbausteinen... Immerhin gibt es seit kurzem     die Embedded-PCs mit Atom-Prozessor und 1s USV wie z.B. den CX50xx.     Diese sind dann wieder etwas pflegeleichter. 
 

Die Lieferzeiten sind, zumindest     seit dem letzten halben Jahr, eine Katastrophe. Allerdings kamen     dieses Jahr auch Siemens und Mitsubishi in die Verlegenheit, nicht     Liefern zu können...
 

Die oben     bereits gelobte Target VISU hat auch ein paar Tücken. Viele Dinge,     die online am Programmiergerät wunderbar funktionieren, werden in     der CE- Umgebung auf der Steuerung nicht mehr unterstützt. Am     ärgsten habe ich die Alarmhistorie vermisst. Weiteres könnt Ihr     hier nachlesen...  → [FONT=Arial, sans-serif] Wunschliste     für Target VISU  [/FONT]
 

[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Probleme     mit RJ45-Kabeln auf M8-Stecker und defekten EtherCAT-Abzweigen     hatten wir auch schon. Das war bisher aber das einzigste Problem,     abgesehen von den Stolpersteinen bei der Target VISU...[/FONT]
 -------------------------


Gruß
Chräshe


----------



## MasterOhh (12 Dezember 2010)

drfunfrock schrieb:


> Was die SPS wirklich belastet, ist, wenn du per ADS-Programm Variablen für z.B. ein HMI-Programm abfragst.



Nicht wirklich. Ich weiss ja nicht wie viele Variablen du überträgst, aber es gibt die Möglichkeit bis zu 500 Werte in einem Rutsch zu übertragen, was dann kaum länger dauert als als ein paar Werte einzeln zu senden. 

Da ist aber einer der Haken, ich hatte ewig gebraucht bis ich mir mal eine halbwegs vollständige Dokumentation zur ADS-Kommunikation zusammengesucht hatte. Im Netz schwirren irgendwo recht ausführliche Beispiele von Beckhoff rum, die man auf deren Seite und im Infosys irgendwie nicht finden kann.....


Ansonsten bin ich von Beckhoff sehr überzeugt. Die Hardware ist schnell, robust und im Vergleich noch Preiswert. Den Support habe ich nur 3-4 mal in Anspruch nehmen müssen und mir wurde immer geduldig und erfolgreich geholfen.
Ich kenne ein paar Firmen in meiner Umgebung die mittlerweile auf Beckhoff umgestiegen sind und jetzt auch ihre älteren Anlagen umrüsten, bin also nicht der einzige der da Vorteile sieht  

Ich habe das SPS Programmieren an einer BX8000 gelernt. Jetzt im Studium muss ich zwangsweise mit Big S arbeiten und bin schlichtweg entsetzt wie umständlich da alles ist.


----------



## MSB (12 Dezember 2010)

An der Stelle schon mal vielen Dank für die zahlreichen, fundierten Antworten!

Also für die Projekte sind wir mit Beckhoff vorerst mal so verblieben, das wir als "Steuerung" ein CP-Panel nehmen: CP62XX-0020,
mit Windows CE als Betriebssystem.

Das HMI-Projekt würde aller voraussicht nach nicht allzu schlimm werden,
sind nur ein paar Werte zum eingeben, evtl. auch mit einer kleinen (selbst) programmierten Rezeptverwaltung.

@Chräshe
Zu deinem ersten "Nicht so toll" Punkt, wie schauts mit RETAIN PERSISTENT aus?
Die optionale 1s USV, sowie NOVRAM haben wir bisher nicht mit angeboten bekommen.

Das mit den Lieferzeiten ist bekannt, aber in der jetzigen Phase noch kein Problem,
zumal das momentan bei vielen unserer Lieferanten ein wenig problematisch ist...

Ich muss zugeben, das ich mich bis jetzt noch nicht im Detail beschäftigt habe,
bezüglich Target-Visu, kann ich davon ausgehen, das diese funktionell gleich mit dem ist,
was ich vom "normalen" Codesys her kenne?

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Norton (12 Dezember 2010)

*Beckhoff,*

Ausser dem System Manager ist Beckhoff doch das "normale" CoDeSYS
ich komme auch aus der Wago welt und habe mich bei Beckhoff ebenfalls sofort zurechtgefunden

Gruss
  norton


----------



## Chräshe (12 Dezember 2010)

Hallo Manuel,

 es kann sein, dass es für diesen IPC die Option 1s USV noch gar nicht gibt. NOVRAM müsstet Ihr extra zukaufen. Ich glaub die Preise für den Speicher haben die bei Siemens abgeguckt...

 Die Funktion „WritePersistentData“ sollte in den meisten fällen ausreichen. Im Anhang hab ich dir ein Programm, welches ich selbst mal als Beispiel erhalten habe. Schau dir den Programmteil „a_persistent“ an...

 Das NOVRAM setzte ich fast ausschließlich für schnell ändernde Variablen ein, wie zum Beispiel Stückzähler, Betriebsstundenzähler, Schrittketten-Status...

 Was die Target-Visu angeht, so kannst du davon ausgehen, dass du mit den selben Problemen zu tun bekommst, wie bei der "normalen" CodeSys Version...:s12:

Gruß
Chräshe


----------



## StructuredTrash (13 Dezember 2010)

Den NOVRAM kann man ja auch per ADS lesen und schreiben. Ist mir eigentlich lieber als ständig die selbe Stelle auf dem Compact Flash zu grillen.
Trotzdem, der Punkt Datenremanenz ist von Beckhoff schlecht gelöst. Die NOVRAM-Daten als Ausgangsvariablen zu behandeln, erscheint zwar auf den ersten Blick als einfache Lösung, bringt bei größeren Datenmengen den Rechner aber arg ins Schwitzen. Ausserdem gibt es ja Situationen, in denen die Steuerung ihre Ausgänge unabhängig vom Zustand der PLC-Ausgangsvariablen auf 0 setzt, und davon ist auch der NOVRAM betroffen. Ich nutze diese Möglichkeit deshalb gar nicht mehr.


----------



## justbql (23 Dezember 2010)

Hallo,
probiere einfach 'mal Siemens TIA Step7 V10 mit einer S7-1200 und du weißt was ein "Versuchanwender" ist. Ich bin auf jeden Fall deutlich vorsichtiger geworden und erwarte schon ängstlich den Umstieg von Siemens auf TIA.
Du musst dich bei Siemens nur nicht erklären. Eine Fehler oder Bug wird eher als "Naturgewalt" angesehen. So ist es halt ....


----------

